# Hard time getting started



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

I have been having some real trouble getting started with my display this year. It seems like all my October weekends are tied up with something or another, my prop building is at a standstill due to lack of creative drive, all my usual party guests have other things going on....in general things have looked pretty bleak. In an effort to pull myself out of this funk that has developed, I have forced myself to start some decorating...ANY decorating...to break the ice. Last night I was out in my yard and had put up a few tombstones and my horse-drawn hearse and was placing a few lights. I heard one of the neighbor's kids as they went out to their car just about wet himself with excitement...

" DADDY!!! DADDY!!! look over there...its halloween! ITS HALLOWEEEEN! DADDY, ITS HALLLOOOO-WEE-EE-EEE-EEEEE-EEEN _]<jumping up and down to break up the word into individual syllables>_ Daddy, I want to go over THERE...ITS HALLLOOOOWEEEEEEEEN!!!!!"

I got a huge lift from this...I'm ready to go all out now. All is right with the world when a kid still gets excited about Halloween.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Nice to here that Dave.


----------



## Adam I (Jun 16, 2007)

I think it illegal in some state to bait tot's .... Ha ha ha


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I think Halloween brings out the kid in all of us. Glad to hear you've got your Mojo back Dave. Let the haunting commence!


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Glad to hear your spirits have been lifted! I know what you mean about the weekends being busy. I don't lack motivation, just time. We have only put out a few things so far due to lack of time and things needing to be finished up. I have committed this entire weekend to putting up the graveyard and whatever else is ready, and finishing the other things that won't go out until Halloween night. I have seen a couple of kids looking and they seem to be asking "is this it?". My boss drove her grandkids by and they asked the same thing, I guess I am late this year. I told them to come by after the weekend, I promise it will be better! I'm physched for this weekend!:jol:


----------



## eanderso13 (Apr 10, 2008)

We actually had a car stop to look at our mausoleum the other night and we were outside and heard a car door open and a kid say, "I want to go look!!" But I guess teh parents were content viewing form the car for now.... I love that feeling of people getting excited for what we do!

Glad you're back on the wagon, Dave! Can't wait to see your completed setup!


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

I like to pace myself and put out a little at a time. This way, I get folks driving by who are suprised to see new stuff, and will make return trips thru the week to see what else has been put out.
"IT'S HALLLLOOOO WEE-EE-EE-EE--EEEEEEEE-EEEEN!" 

That one kid made the whole month worth the effort. Thanks kid!


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Thermite is one of the most intensely exothermic reactions in chemistry. The reaction puts out so much heat it can liquify or even vaporize steel. But it needs an intense input of energy, say burning magnesium, to get it started. Once that ignition point is reached it's an uncontrollable release of the massive potential energy within.

Sometimes we need a hypercharged jolt of enthusiasm and joy from someone else to push us over the threshold and unleash the fury within.

Burn Baby Burn. :jol:


----------



## midnight_moon (Apr 28, 2008)

Thank you Dave. I have been feeling the same way. Just kind of "bla" because of all the overtime I have been putting in at work, and the lack of finishing my props. I guess I forgot, that it's about the kids!  and of course, have the coolest looking Halloween house on the block!!


----------



## MotelSixx (Sep 27, 2008)

That happened to me a few years back, I was like screw it, I'm not doing anything. Then I heard a kid walking from school ask his friend why I didn't start setting up yet. Even if ONE kid is excited, it makes it worth the effort!


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Nothing like a little ball of excitement to getcha moving. That little boy was a godsend.


----------



## CreepyCanmore (Mar 27, 2007)

I hear ya Dave. The 2 inches of snow yesterday didn't help..(it's melted, thankfully). But all it takes is that one person to remind us of why we do it. I hope you have a great season.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Rev, all I need for an intensely exothermic reaction to start is a bagfull of Taco Bell...my ars can burn without any further ignition source for DAYS. Don't need no chemistry major for that.
(TMI.) 
That being said: Dave, thank goodness for that little boy. See what he did for you? That is so cool. 
Comments like that help me along, too. When I am outside freezing my ars off, and somebody drives by & give me a thumbs up, I know that all is well in the world. That kid is most likely gonna remember YOUR HOUSE long after you stop putting it up. I think *that* is neat- that we are making good Halloween memories for kids & adults.
Okay- now I gotta go blow my nose. I got a flu shot 10 days ago, and now I have the flu. Damn doctor. Damn shot.

(coughcoughcough) I DON'T NEED TO BE FRIGGIN SICK IN OCTOBER, PEOPLE!!

d5, aka Snotzilla


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

I've been dragging my butt lately too Dave - hopefully this saturday will be a big pull-out day and I'll get some stuff finished up too.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

That is great Dave...sounds like you are on your way.

Hal-o-weeeeeeeen!


----------



## Toktorill (Sep 15, 2007)

I love kids. When I'm building my haunt kids are walking by the windows, looking in at the strange stuff going on- and just hearing one tiny "ITS A HAUNTED HOUSE!" always puts a smile on my face and a spring in my step. This holiday would suck if it wasn't for the kids.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Dave your props are so cool, if you just put out 1 of them it would draw a crowd.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Yes I agree with beelce that you have some awesome props. It's funny how the smallest kid can give you the biggest kick in the butt! Glad you're back in the game


----------



## Spanky (Oct 8, 2007)

I hear ya Dave. Yesterday I was dragging out some props and thinking about my schedule and that I was behind on some things and started thinking "why do I do this?" About twenty minutes later my three year old son saw all my stuff out and asked "You making Halloween at our house Daddy?" 

Yes, we are making Halloween. Thats why we do it.


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Hey Dave. I've had some Halloween blah's this year too (doesn't help that I've been sick this week). I was feeling like all I was making was a mess, not an atmosphere. But today, the theme in the house is actually starting to take shape, and I got some projects that have been nagging at me done. I feel better about it now.

In my experience, the excitement of the season tends to go in waves for the people around us: sometimes they are really pumped, and sometimes they seem disinterested. Luckily, you had a little stranger come by to share in your enthusiasm. 

Maybe now that the scene is starting to be built, inspiration will hit. You'll look at an area of the yard or a prop and think "You know what that needs?" and have the answer. 

Keep creepin, Dave.


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Revenant said:


> Thermite is one of the most intensely exothermic reactions in chemistry. The reaction puts out so much heat it can liquify or even vaporize steel. But it needs an intense input of energy, say burning magnesium, to get it started. Once that ignition point is reached it's an uncontrollable release of the massive potential energy within.
> 
> Sometimes we need a hypercharged jolt of enthusiasm and joy from someone else to push us over the threshold and unleash the fury within.
> 
> Burn Baby Burn. :jol:


Oh man then I need a whole truck load of Thermite or hauntite or spiderbite or something because this year I just can't get my goblin ass out there - I think I sprang my haunting bone last year. :jol:


----------



## Troy (Oct 14, 2006)

I never suffer from Halloween "burnout" In fact on 11-1 I start planning for next year, I actually work on my projects all year, this way I don't get stressed when it's time to put everything out. I've also found out since I'm not stressed for time, my builds are much better, I'm not very "handy" but this hobby has taught me so much.

What I do is around 9-20 I put up the fence (I added entrance Pillars/Gate this year), then I put out one prop or scene a day until around 11-1 or so, the last thing to go up is the FCG. I'm ready, and currently have no mechanical issues! Also get many visitors daily. Somebody even put a $100 bill in my donation box that goes to my Local United Way!


----------



## michael myers (Sep 3, 2007)

I really wish that I could say that I'm draggin' my dead arse, but, unfortunately this year it is not the case. We are in the process of moving ( our new front yard is almost 3/4 of an acre!!!) and I can't put anything up this year...but look out next year!! The wife says that I can't fill the new yard up...yea, right!! I'm gonna try, but I am really looking forward to the space to so that my different themes don't seem to "bleed" into each other as they have since I moved into this crackerjack box we call home right now.


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One) (Feb 23, 2006)

I've been dragging this year also. Finally got the cemetary started last weekend. This weekend I put up (again) everything that kept falling over, secured things better this time. Put out a few more things today, will do more tomorrow. We are still working on getting things cleared/repaired from the storm a few weeks ago.


----------



## halfcracked (Oct 13, 2006)

Dave I feel ya..
Hurricane IKE took the wind outa my sails but I'm hopin' to get things moving again this weekend. finally got restarted on my tombstone & I need to start pulling things outa storage tomorrow.


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

That's what it is all about Dave! I'm so glad the kid gave you a boost! You're so talented and your stuff is so cool, it's hard to imagine that the kids in your neighborhood would be anything BUT excited, even if there aren't any new props.

Haunt on!!!!


----------



## Fester (Sep 17, 2006)

> it's hard to imagine that the kids in your neighborhood would be anything BUT excited, even if there aren't any new props.


Excellent point that I know I forget every year.


----------

